# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблемма

## EweX

Уважаемые, какая программа дает возможность просмотреть твои данные компьютера об сетевой карты? Чтобы установить драйвера именно для нее..
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## TJ99

попробуй "everest"

----------


## Danger

Меня тоже в этом случаи выручает everest =)

----------


## mr.L

siw (программа для флэшки)

----------


## Roman2149

Подскажите плиз, в чем проблема, купил оперативу Team Xtreem Dark PC2 8500 DDR2 1066MHz CL6 (2*2GB), однако материнская плата MSI P45Platinum определяет ее с частотой 6400 и с задержками 5. В биосе выставил необходимые настройки, однако проги EVEREST Ultimate Edition и CPU-Z все равно определяют память как 6400 и с задержками 5. также иногда комп зависает и перегружается.

----------

